# أيقونة وشرح رائع عنها



## مورا مارون (29 مايو 2009)

*  أيقونة القيامة أو النزول إلى الجحيم

*​ 







حوالي سنة 1310 كنيسة المخلص - (خورا) اسطنبول

 





​ 
أيقونة حديثة واضحة المعالم
 

​* المقدمة:*
          في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية أيقونة النزول إلى الجحيم هي نفسها          أيقونة القيامة لأن عيدنا بقيامة المسيح هو نفسه عيدنا بهدمه للجحيم وإماتة          الموت. "إننا معيدون لإماتة الموت وبهدم الجحيم...." (قانون الفصح).
           ونحن أمام أيقونة القيامة هذه التي تعود إلى القرن  الرابع          عشر عصر النهضة التصويرية، لفنان مجهول الهوية، موجودة على الحنية خلف          الهيكل في معبد بجانب الكنيسة الرئيسية كنيسة المخلص "خورا" في القسطنطينية 
التي ترجع إلى القرن الخامس التي أُعيد بناؤها في القرن الثاني عشر والتي حوَّلها الأتراك إلى الجامع "كريه جامي" بعد احتلالهم عاصمة الأباطرة البيزنطيين.
          نترك هذه الأيقونة           لتتحدث         عن نفسها في تقسيماتها  الأربع          التالية:
           تتجلى في هذه الأيقونة عقيدتي الفداء والقيامة، أما الفداء فنكتشفه  من          خلال جروحات المسيح الخمس علاوة على أنه بالصليب نزل إلى الجحيم أما          القيامة فتظهرها هذه الأيقونة على أن قوة قيامة المسيح، قادرة على إقامة من          يريد. فالأيقونة ترينا كيف أنه أقام آدم وحواء (الذين يمثلان البشرية          كلها). وهذا مدلول قيامة لإقامة كثيرين.

*          1- مقطع يسوع المجلل بالنور: *
  





 نرى          هنا يسوع الغالب المجلل بالنور والمجد الإلهي يملؤه العطف والحنان والحب          الذي بسببه قبل أن يتجسد وأن يتألم ويموت أيضاً. بالقوة والقدرة والانتصار.          نراه الآن قد نزل إلى أسافل دركات  الجحيم          ليبشر الموتى وينهضهم بقيامته.
           وكما           هو         ظاهر في الأيقونة أنه اليوم حضر النور  الساطع          كالبرق (قانون الفصح). لينير الظلمة ويغلبها. حضر السيد ليكمل بشارته التي          بدأت بالذين على الأرض واليوم يعلنها للذين في الجحيم "قد بشّر الأموات          أيضاً بالإنجيل" (بطرس 6:4).
           كما نرى           أيضاً         في هذا المقطع من الأيقونة أن السيد قد جاء بقدرته          القادرة على تحطيم الأقفال القوية التي احتجزت آدم وذريته "أيها المسيح....          فسحقت الأمخال الدهرية المثبتة الضابطة المعتقلين" (قانون الفصح) ولا          يفوتنا أن نرى في الأيقونة أيضاً أنه الآن كشف عن مجده الحقيقي ونوره          الساطع وقدرته الخالقة كل البرايا. اليوم كشف عن الهوية، الذي احتار به          الشيطان من يكون.

*          2- وفي المقطع الثاني من الأيقونة* :

  





 نرى          الرجل المقيد والأبواب المكسرة والقيود المفككة  الأغلال)،          ويسوع يقف فوق أبواب مكسرة وأقفال ورجل مقيد في ظلمة داكنة  ألا وهو إبليس          سبب الموت والفساد قُيِّد ووُضع في الهاوية التي صنعها والظلمة التي هو          سببها، وعرف أن وعد الله صادق هو وأصبح حقيقة.
           قيَّد الذي كان يُقيّد قديماً الداخلين          إليه، بقيوده ذاتها،          بعد أن كسّر أبوابه التي لم تستطع أن تحتويه داخلها "اليوم الجحيم تنهد          صارخاً، لقد كان الأَجود لي ألا أقتبل المولود من مريم لأنه مع ما أقبل          نحوي حل اقتداري وطحن  أبوابي النحاسية وأنهض النفوس التي كنت استوليت          عليها، بما أنه إله..." (ستيشيرات مساء السبت المقدس).

  





*          3-          الجهة اليسرى من الأيقونة:*
           أي على يمين السيد نرى يوحنا المعمدان يشير إلى السيد ويقف بجانبه الملك                  داود،          والملك سليمان، وكأنهم يتحدثون. فتقول هنا الأيقونة: وكانت بشارة يوحنا          المعمدان سابقةً للسيد المسيح أيضاً في الجحيم موضحاً ومطمئناً للذين هناك          بقرب الفرح الكبير ونهاية القيود.




 





*        4 وعلى الجهة اليمنى  من          الأيقونة:*
           في قسمها الرابع نجد جمع غفير من أهمهم الأنبياء موسى وإيليا وهابيل الذين          كانوا في الجحيم جميعهم أنبياء وأبرار وصدِّيقون غمرهم الفرح وتهللوا بهذا          اليوم وأسرعوا نحو النور الذي  أضاء          ظلمتهم لتقول الأيقونة برموزها الواضحة النشيد الكنسي: "أيها المسيح إن          المكبلين في سلاسل الجحيم لما لاحظوا إفراط تحننك الذي لا يقدر، حضروا          مسرعين نحو النور بإقدام متهللة. عاقدين فصحاً أبدياً" ( قانون الفصح).

مورا مارون
​

​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مايو 2009)

*          أيقونة الصعود*
​






                   أيقونة روسية من القرن الخامس عشر - مدرسة موسكو للرسم
          وهي موجودة في رواق متحف          تريتاكوف في موسكو





                   أيقونة واضحة المعالم 1547م​ 

*مقدمة:*
         لنعد إلى كل من النص الإنجيلي في رواية الصعود عند (لو50:24-53) وعند لوقا          أيضاً في سفر الأعمال (أع9:1-11) نراه معّبر عنه ليتورجياً بأدق المعاني                  اللاهوتية          وقوة النص في حياكة بالروح يوصلنا لنكون نحن المعاينين للصعود بما نحمله من          قلوب ممتلئة بالبهجة, تلك التي قادت بولس الرسول ليعبر عنه بقوله: "إن الذي          نزل هو نفسه صعد أيضاً إلى ما فوق السماوات كلها ليملأ كل شيء" (أف10:4).         
         وبما أن حياة المؤمن ترتقي النفس فيها من خلال نصوص الإنجيل, وتعابير          الآباء القديسين في عيشها ليتورجياً, فإن هذه الأنفس قادرة على نقل اللغة          الروحية إلى صور روحية التي هي الأيقونات المتشكلة من تلك الاقتباسات          لتساعدنا في تأملنا فيها مُشكّلة بالإضافة لما سبق, قوة روحية في صميم          حياتنا آتية من سر التجسد الإلهي, فكما أن المسيح كلمة صار جسداً,كذلك          الأيقونة هي بالظاهر رسم لكن بالحقيقة طريق يقود المؤمن ليرفع قلبه           إلى          الله, وإلى القديسين بعون الروح القدس ذاته الذي ألهم هؤلاء الرسامين          ليضعوا بين أيدينا نوعاً من الإنجيل الذي يقودنا عن طريق التأمل لنصل إلى          سر الله في المسيح. 
 *          2- أيقونة           الصعود:*
         كثيرة هي أيقونات          الصعود,          وكلها تستقي من الإنجيل موضوعاتها. كما وتستعين بالمفهوم اللاهوتي          ليتورجياً, أو تتفاعل مع الليتورجيا لتعطينها العون على صياغات جديدة آتية          من التأمل الروحي في الأيقونة. 
         "يا يسوع الحلو أنك من الأحضان الأبوية لم تنفصل وتصرّفت على الأرض مثل          إنسان.          اليوم         ارتقيت بمجد من طور الزيتون وبإشفاق منك أصعدت طبيعتنا الهابطة          وأجلستها          مع الآب. فلذلك مصاف السماويين الذين لا أجسام لهم عراهم الذهول وارتاعوا          مبهوتين وارتعدوا من العجب وعظموا محبتك للبشر فمعهم ونحن الأرضيين نمجد          تنازلك إلينا وارتقاءك من عندنا متوسلين وقائلين: يا من أوعبت تلاميذك          ووالدتك والدة الإله بصعودك فرحاً يفوق الحد أهلنا بوسائلهم لفرح مختاريك          لأجل عظمة مراحمك" (قطعة غروب ذكصا كانين العيد).






مع          عيد الصعود اليوم اخترنا أيقونة روسية,  قد تكون متميزة بفنها القادر على          محاكاة النفس, فالأنفس المعتادة على الصمت بخشوع قادرة على أن تستسلم          للجمال          الإلهي          الذي به نصل إلى القصد خلف ما تعطينا الأيقونة إياه.








  نحن الآن مع فنان روسي كنسي مجهول, يرتبط فيه بشخصية          المعلم         اليوناني الكبير ثيوفانس بدءاً من القرن الرابع عشر ليكون له تلاميذ كثيرون          من بينهم الراهب          أندره          روبلوف الشهير خاصة في أيقونته عن (زيارة ضيوف إبراهيم) أو (الثالوث          الأقدس). وربلوف بدوره ترك تلامذة من بينهم راسم أيقونة الصعود هذه.
         نحن إذن الآن مع الأيقونة في جبل الزيتون حيث التلاميذ مجتمعون ليشكلوا مع          ألوان الرسم ومعطياته حركة كمثل حركة مركبة الصعود المحمولة من الملائكة          كمثل المركبة النارية التي          تحمل         إيليا النبي في صعوده. حيوية لا توصف يتمتع بها هذا الرهط من الأشخاص الشاخصة نحو العلاء, يغمرهم الفرح الممتزج بسلام,          دون ما أن يغيب عنهم الاندهاش والتساؤل والاستغراب علاوة على ذلك يتصفون          بشكل ملحوظ بحركة دؤوبة تدل على منطلقهم المقبل لكرازة هي رسالتهم المحمولة          من ذاك المحمول على عربة الملائكة.








       كان لهم هو قاعدة وضمانة حضور الله بشخصه. والآن سيبقى هو الحاضر بالروح          أما هم فكما نرى بقاعدتهم الرسولية يشكلو قاعدة الكنيسة ليبقى كما في          الأيقونة هو الرأس. جمال هذا الرأس أي المسيح أنه محاط بشكل دائرة          بما         يعرف في الرمز دائرة الكرات الكونية التي تظهر مجده الصاعد إليه. ولا يغرب          عن نظرنا          مشهد          ملاكين يلبسان ليس ثياب بيضاء, بل ثياب الرسل في لونها الذي بدل عليهم          بعلاقتهم معه, هذه العلاقة تدل على سر التجسد الإلهي المرموز لها بالثياب          ذات اللون الأخضر. أي أن المسيح وإن صعد بالجسد فهو باقٍ بكنيسته من خلال          عطاءات دمه الإلهي الذي أُعطي للمؤمنين في         سر الفداء سيبقى غذاءهم في كنيسة. هذا ونرى المسيح يبارك بيد ويحمل الإنجيل          باليد الأخرى. وكأن الأيقونة تقول إن البركة تعطي          للمؤمنين          الذين يحيون الإنجيل.          هذه هي رابطتهم بالمسيح الصاعد إلى السماء .










         نعود إلى أرضية جبل الزيتون التي فيها حركة الرسل لنرى بالمقابل وفي الوسط          ثبات السيدة العذراء التي بدءاً من ثباتها         في قولها للملاك "ليكن لي" (لو38:1)          تعلمنا          أن نثبت في قولنا (نعم) عندما يكلمنا الله. لهذا تشكل وقفتها مع الرسل          الثبات والحركة مع قوة البركة الآتية من السماء في صعود المسيح المتجسد          بألوهيته المقدسة.
         الجميل جداً والمؤثر جداً والبعد الروحي الذي لا يوصف هو يدا السيدة          العذراء كمعلمة من           خلال         وجه يستلهم من السماء في صعود ابنها عطاء بركة وشفاعة بحركة          كلٍ          من يديها الذين يحملان من شخصها رقّة ورشاقة وشفافية. فوجهها الصافي ينقل          إلينا كل نقاوة قلبها وكيانها الداخلي. خاصة وجود الملاكين بثياب بيض          اللذين لا يفارقانها. هما صلتها بالله وهما صلة الله بها. وهما اللذان نقل          لنا الإنجيل في سفر الأعمال عنهما, وهذا ما نجده بالأيقونة, يكلمان الرسل          الشاخصين إلى السماء بقولهما لهم: "أيها الرجال الجليليون, ما بالكم واقفين          تنظرون إلى السماء, إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء, سيأتي هكذا          كما عاينتموه منطلقاً إلى السماء" (أع11:1).   

 *          3- علاقة أيقونة الصعود           بمشهد          المجيء الثاني للمسيح: *
         يلتقي في الأيقونة صعود المسيح, ومعه صعود آخر للقلوب الخاشعة التي ترى          البعد الروحي غير المنظور, والذي الأيقونة تقود إليه. فلنتأملها بإيمان          فنلتقي مع         يسوع كلنا بقلوب واحدة شاخصة إلى الذي يقول وهو صاعد أنه سيأتي هكذا كما          صعد.
         لنقف قليلاً عند آخر جملة كتبناها "سيعود هكذا كما صعد" !!! هل في الأيقونة          مدلول غير مباشر مع صعود المسيح, ينقل لنا مشهد مجيئه الثاني بصورة سرية          وغير مدركة ولا معروفة كيف؟ لكن الأيقونة تعطي فرصة للتذكر الدائم بأن هذا          الصعود هو إتيان          أي         مجيء ونزول. فالكنيسة المرموز          لها          بالعذراء والرسل هي نحن الشعب المؤمن الذي سيلاقي المسيح في هذا القدوم          خاصة وأن الملاكيين يقولان لنا: أنظروا "إنه آتٍ" !!! فهل ستقول وقتها "نعم          تعال يا يسوع" أم سنكون خائفين؟.


​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مايو 2009)

*  أيقونة رقاد السيدة العذراء*
​




          أيقونة من المدرسة الحلبية في دير سيدة البلمند




          أيقونة حديثة الرسم

 مقدمة:
إيقونة الرقاد تشير بوضوحٍ إلى موت العذراء لكنها تشير          أيضاً إلى انتقالها إلى ولدها الحاضر أمام نعشها المستقبلها في المجد.          ولابد هنا من المقارنة بين ولادة المسيح ورقاد العذراء: بالولادة أعطت مريم          يسوع الجسد وحملته طفلاً بين ذراعيها، والعكس حصل في الرقاد إذ نرى الاب
 يحمل أمه بهيئة طفل ويدخلها إلى الحياة الأبدية.





​

والدة          الإله الطفلة:
في القسم الأعلى من هذه الإيقونة نرى السيد المسيح في          الوسط، في مجده، يتلقى روح أمه. نراه ينظر إلى جسد أمه ويحمل في يده اليسرى          ما يشبه طفلاً لابساً رداءً أبيضاً حاملاً هالة. الطفل يمثل هنا "روح          الكلية النور".  




مجيء الرسل والمؤمنين:







 نرى          في أعلى الإيقونة إشارة إلى مجيء الرسل العجائبي من أقصى الأرض "في السحب".          كما نجد الملائكة تحيط بالسيد المسيح مع أربعة مطارنة قديسين يقفون وراء          الرسل هم: القديس يعقوب (أخو الرب) أول أسقف لأورشليم وتلاميذ للرسل ثلاثة.
وتظهر في الجزء الأخير من الإيقونة مجموعة من النساء تمثل          المؤمنين وترمز مع الرسل والأساقفة إلى الجماعة الصغيرة التي أُعطي لها أن          تشهد سر رقاد والدة الإله.







قداسة جسد والدة الإله:
يظهر في الإيقونة اليهودي آثوتيوس الذي تجاسر ولمس النعش          فقطعت يداه. هذه القصة مستقاة من التقليد وبعض النصوص المنحولة، والتي تؤكد          أيضاً أن نهاية حياة والدة الإله سر على الكنيسة أن تحافظ عليه ولا يجوز أن          يتعرض للتدنيس من قبل غرباء لا يستطيعون وعي مجد رقاد العذراء.





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااائع يا مورا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الايقونه والشرح 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااا مورا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع وصور راائعة تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مورا مارون
على الموضوع والايقونات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2009)

*مجهود رائع
مرسي مورا ​*


----------



## مورا مارون (21 يونيو 2009)




----------

